# Litter Theme Namer Ideas Needed!



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Ash said:


> Okay, all you creative folks.... I need ideas from some registered and call names _both_ with the letter "Y" in them. I like when the call names relate to the registered names but thats just me. This is for the Ryder X Kali litter due next month! I love the play on words names etc. Any ideas would be appreciated... I am horrible in this department! A few ideas we have from others and just so you have an idea I have put a one below. Thanks in advance, I look forward to seeing your neat names.
> 
> Chantilly's Brynging Sexy Back - "Justyn" (taken)


Do they all start with Chantilly? I'm not sure I get it.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry! Yes, they are all prefixed with "Chantilly's". And the rest of the name should contain a Y as should the call name.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you're confusing me, too
Are you looking for a theme, or have you picked a theme and you're looking for names???




Ash said:


> Okay, all you creative folks.... I need ideas from some registered and call names _both_ with the letter "Y" in them. I like when the call names relate to the registered names but thats just me. This is for the Ryder X Kali litter due next month! I love the play on words names etc. Any ideas would be appreciated... I am horrible in this department! A few ideas we have from others and just so you have an idea I have put a one below. Thanks in advance, I look forward to seeing your neat names.
> 
> Chantilly's Brynging Sexy Back - "Justyn" (taken)


----------



## DanielleB (Dec 22, 2007)

I have one Ash for a sweet boy who may want to come to New Brunswick!!  

Chantilly's Hillbilly Deluxe, call name Billy

It is a Brooks N Dunn song, my favorite!!

Danielle


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmmm here are a few ideas that have Y's in them, but I'm having trouble thinking of call names. 

Chantilly's Bye Bye Baby 
Chantilly's Bye Bye Bye 
Chantilly's Days Go By 
Chantilly's Eeny Meeny Miny Mo 
Chantilly's Stormy Day - Cloudy 
Chantilly's Stormy Sky 
Chantilly's Cherry Bomb


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Chantilly's Puttyn on a Show, Peyton


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What about:

Chantilly flowery girl callname: Yasmin
Chantilly graciously given callname: Yan


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Chantilly_ flowery girl callname: Yasmin
Chantilly graciously given callname: Yan _

with capitals that would be: Chantilly Flowery Girl (Yasmin)
Chantilly Graciously Given (Yan)

Yhe last name is actually sort of Dutch, although we would spell it more like :Jan, coming from Johannes (John)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tyme! Now come up with the rest...LOL

Change the i to a y. Can one change y to an i? I think I know what you're looking for.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh oops I think I get it now ... so mine probably aren't what you're looking for lol. 

Hmm the tyme idea is good Kimm, what about Chantilly's Nick of Tyme
Chantilly's Tyme Is Of The Essence (I'm not sure if this is longer than the limit, maybe it could be abbreviated?)
Chantilly's Justyn Tyme (or Just In)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love number 3!

Chantilly's Not Just a Whym, Kym! LOL Sorry


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Chantilly's Comyn Unwound - "YoYo"
Chantilly's I Believe in Yesterday - "Yesterday"
??"Yankee"
Chantilly's Downwryd Dog - "Yogi"
Chantilly's Ivy League - "Yale"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm STILL confused. Is there a theme to the litter?
Do I get to keep the pup if you like a name I come up with


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Chantilly Lovely Forever Cary 
Chantilly Dancyn the Night Away Yiska (meaning: the night has passed, native American Navajo name!)

Somehow I only come up with girl names...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Just thought of another...

Chantilly's Dancyn in the Rayne - "Rayne"
or
Chantilly's Singyn in the Rayne - "Rayne"


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What about this one:

Chantilly Gettyn' Rid of the Myce "Pyper"

Sorry!!!It's gettyn' late...


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL Barb. Sorry the theme is "Y" and the reg and call names need to have the letter "Y" in them. Great ideas so far I am loving them. Too funny Danielle - I wanted to call a bitch Cowgyrls Don't Cry - just could not think of a call name. Keep the coming.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

_Cowgyrls Don't Cry - just could not think of a call name._ 

What about "Aylen" ? It is another Native American name,(Mapuche), meaning "happiness"


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Ash said:


> LOL Barb. Sorry the theme is "Y" and the reg and call names need to have the letter "Y" in them. Great ideas so far I am loving them. Too funny Danielle - I wanted to call a bitch Cowgyrls Don't Cry - just could not think of a call name. Keep the coming.


Annie Oakley


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

marieb said:


> Hmmm here are a few ideas that have Y's in them, but I'm having trouble thinking of call names.
> 
> Chantilly's Days Go By
> Chantilly's Eeny Meeny Miny Mo
> Chantilly's Stormy Sky


Call names for some of these could be: 
Chantilly's Days Go By "Daisy"
Chantilly's Eeny Meeny Miny Mo "Tygger" or "Mo"
Chantilly's Stormy Sky "Skye"





Kimm said:


> Tyme! Now come up with the rest...LOL


Chantilly's It's About Tyme ? Can't think of a call name for it though
Chantilly's Smyle For The Camera "Smyley", "Cameryn"
Chantilly's Eye of the Tyger "Tyger"


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm STILL confused. Is there a theme to the litter?
> Do I get to keep the pup if you like a name I come up with


I think "Y" is the theme.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Chantilly's Wild Ryde - Ryder


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Chantilly's Yabba Dabba Do - Freddy (or Barney, Betty or Wylma) 
Chantilly's Your the Yin T'My Yang - Yin or Yang
Cantilly's Doodle Dandy - Yankee
Chantilly's My Kind of Town - Chy (Like Shy - or Chi-cago)
Chantilly's New York State of Mind - York
Chantilly's Log on the Fyre - Yule
Chantilly's on the Ryver's Edge - Yuma
Chantilly's Ghost Ryder - Johnny
Chantilly's Only You Can Prevent Fires - Smokey (Might be too long)
Chantilly's Englyshman - Yancy
Chantilly's Bippity Boppity Boo - Cinderelly or Disney
Chantilly's Eye of the Tiger - Rocky
Chantilly's Pretty in Pink - Pinky
Chantilly's Youthful Glow - Sunny
Chantilly's Sittin' on a Froggy Pad - Lily
Chantilly's Are We There Yet - Ryder
Chantilly's Myning for Gold - Yukon
Chantilly's Ryding the Hog - Yamaha 
Chantilly's The Opposite of Jekyll - Hyde or Myster Hyde
Chantilly's Mystery Mobile - Scooby
Chantilly's Yanking My Chain - Jokey 
Chantilly's I Yam What I Yam - Pop-eye
Chantilly's Lottery Winner - Yahoo
Chantilly's Y Tu Mama - Y'mama
Chantilly's Yo' Mama - ?? 
Chantilly's Be My Lover - Kissy
Chantilly's Sunday Bloody Sunday - Clayton (last name of a member of u2)
Chantilly's Sunday's Best Bet or Sunday's Big Winner - Peyton
Chantilly's Hey There, Hi There - Mickey
Chantilly's Playin' Nintendo - Yoshi
Chantilly's Whyte Wedding - Billy
Chantilly's Here Kitty Kitty - Kitty
Chantilly's Money Bags - Rychie Rych
Chantilly's Daddy Warbucks - Anney (Annie)
Chantilly's Lucky Five in a Row - Yahtzee
Chantilly's Rolled Another Yahtzee - Lucky
Chantilly's In the Market for a Yacht - Saylor
Chantilly's Huckleberry's Friend - Sawyer

I loved Chantilly's Ive League - Yale and Chantilly's Downwayrd Dog - Yogi

Anyway - hope some of those help! I'll share more if I think of any. I love the name game. It's what I do when others count sheep to get to sleep!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think Bogey's mom has found a new calling in life....I'm stunned at how creative she is!


----------



## DanielleB (Dec 22, 2007)

Ash said:


> LOL Barb. Sorry the theme is "Y" and the reg and call names need to have the letter "Y" in them. Great ideas so far I am loving them. Too funny Danielle - I wanted to call a bitch Cowgyrls Don't Cry - just could not think of a call name. Keep the coming.



That is too funny!! Brooke's name is Cowgirl's Don't Cry!! I am sure you can figure out where Brooke comes from in relation!! If we had had a boy that is what his name was going to be. Call name Billy or Cowboy.. 
We think alike


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ash said:


> LOL Barb. Sorry the theme is "Y" and the reg and call names need to have the letter "Y" in them. Great ideas so far I am loving them. Too funny Danielle - I wanted to call a bitch Cowgyrls Don't Cry - just could not think of a call name. Keep the coming.


Baby....LOL.. Whyne.

Chantilly's Country Rockyn, Toby


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think Bogey's mom has found a new calling in life....I'm stunned at how creative she is!


Can I make a decent living off of it?!?!?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Good job Bogey's Mom...


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thought of some more in the shower:

Chantilly's Dirty Dancing - Baby or Swayze
Chantilly's Wrong Way - ??
Chantilly's Fresh 'N Fruity - Cherry or Berry
Chantilly's Bubbly Toes - Jacky (That's the name of a song by Jack Johnson)
Chantilly's Rooty Tooty - Rooty
Chantilly's Don't Go Away - Peggy
Chantilly's Forever and a Day - Eternity
Chatnilly's Jolly Happy Soul - Frosty
Chantilly's Thumpety Thump Thump - Frosty
Chantilly's Make My Day - Dirty Harry
Chantilly's Say What Ya Need T'Say - Mayer


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Bogey's Mom - you rock!!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Chantilly's Wylde Hog Ride. . ."Harley"
Chantilly's Solar System. . ."Sky"
Chantilly's Butch & Sundance Kyd. . ."Cassidy"
Chantilly's Whirly Wynd.. ."Cyclone"
Chantilly's Didn't Shoot No Deputy. . ."Marley"
Chantilly's Thermodynamics. . ."Dyna"
Chantilly's Cosmic Ray. . ."Halley"


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

More!
Chantilly's Real Clean Guy. . ."Dyson"
Chantilly's Hollywood & Vine. . ."Holly"
Chantilly's Song Byrd. . ."Lyric"
Chantilly's Ivy League. . ."Yale"


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

*Chantilly's Dirty Dancing - Baby or Swayze*

Oohhh! I like that one... 'specially with a call name of Swayze.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

*Chantilly's Dirty Dancing - Baby or Swayze*

_That's my fave!!! _


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thought of a few more while driving to work:

Chantilly's Holy Cow - Harry (or Carey)
Chantilly's Practically P'rfect N Evr'y Way - Mary
Chantilly's Crusin' the Milky Way - Galaxy
Chantilly's Good Golly - Miss Molly
Chantilly's Can't Get Enough of Your Love - Barry
Chantilly's Forty Days N Forty Nights - Noey
Chantilly's A Day without Sun - Rayne
Chantilly's Save the Whayles - Willy
Chantilly's Dilly Dallying Around - Pokey
Chantilly's Cheese Steak Sammy - Philly
Chantilly's Born on the Bayou - ???
Chantilly's Big Easy - ???
Chantilly's Hanky Panky - ???
Chantilly's Thank You Very Much - Gracey (Gracious)
Chantilly's Shopping On Fyfth - Macy
Chantilly's Canada's Fynest Drink - Rye 

Other call names:
Mya
Holly
Ivy
Joy
Whiskey


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Holy cow, these are all awesome! I love "Dirty Dancing" too!!! I also love names that aren't in k9data (Bleeker). I wanted to call a boy (if I keep one) "Harlynd" or "Harlyn" and a girl (if I keep one) called "Jacksyn" andother call name we could use a Reg name for is "Kynder". Oh Rats Danielle but atleast I have a a lot of awesome names to pick from here. Keep them coming! You guys rock!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I always think of 'Lace' when I see your kennel name...sooo along those lines

http://www.oldandsold.com/articles23/dressing-well-69.shtml

Chantilly Layce Pretty Fayce - Cluny, Bayeux, Lacey, Bobbin...


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I thought of a few more last night - some that aren't as ordinary. Ash said she was looking for things not already in K9data. I didn't cross check, but I'm guessing some of these are less common.

1. Chantilly's Candy Man Can - Willy
2. Chantilly's Lady Liberty - July
3. Chantilly's Blustery Day - Windy
4. Chantilly's From a Vineyard - Chardonnay 
5. Chantilly's Yo Ho, Yo Ho - Pyrate
6. Chantilly's Fashionysta YSL - Yves
7. Chantilly's Borrowed Penny - Petty
8. Chantilly's Frozen Playnes of Alberta - Wynter
9. Chantilly's Please Stop Yelling - Whysper

Some other call names that might work:
Yeager, Perry, Merry, Yeller, January, May, Twiggy, Trey

And, my personal favorite, which I am calling on the off chance that Ash decides to send me a boy. In honor of the great province of Alberta, the great city of Edmonton and my wonderful hockey-crazed husband who hails from there....

Chantilly's Autographed Hockey Puck - Gretsky


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I like the names Wynter and Whysper!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

These are really great! The puppy families will have some awesome names to choose from! Thank you to everyone.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Chantilly's Wyntergreen Fresh - Mynt or Minty


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Chantilly's Myth N Legend (Mythic)
Chantilly's Magical Mystery Tour (Mystic) 
Chantilly's Happy-Go-Lucky (Lucky)
Chantilly's Toy Story or Chantilly's Neverending Story (Story)
Chantilly's Ryders On The Storm(Lyric) 
Chantilly's Flight Of Fancy/Flyght Of Fancy (Fancy)
Chantilly's Deadly Sin ( Envy)
Chantilly's You Were Born To Fly (Flyer)
Chantilly's Ticket To Ryde (Gypsy)
Chantilly's Y Do Fools Fall In Love (Folly, Ryan/Beauty)
Chantilly's Crazy Beautiful (Crazy) 
Chantilly's Islands In The Sky ( Trolley)
Chantilly's Hollywood Confidential (Hollywood)
Chantilly's Butterfly Kisses
Chantilly's Great Gatsby(Gatsby)
Chantilly's Friday Night Lights/ Fryday Nyght Lyghts (Glory, Tyra) 
Chantilly Sky's The Limit (Sky/ Schuyler)
Chantilly's Hot Toddy ( Toddy)
Chantilly's Yo La Tango (Yola, Dreamy) Band
Chantilly's Lion in Wynter/Lyon In Wynter (Wynter) Movie
Chantilly's The River Y (Topsy) Book
Chantilly Dylan's Candy Bar ( Dylan/Candy) NYC candy shop
Chantilly's Brushfire Fairytales (fairy) 
Chantilly's Lylac Wine(Buckley)
Chantilly's On Broadway (Gypsy)
Chantilly's Yesterday N Today (Story)
Chantilly's Wish You Were Here (Floyd)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Chantilly's Year of Y'ine and Roses


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Chantilly's Happy-Go-Lucky (Lucky)
> Chantilly's Neverending Story (Story)
> Chantilly's Deadly Sin ( Envy)
> Chantilly's Ticket To Ryde (Gypsy)
> ...


These are my favorites of the ones you listed, Jill. I adore the name Gypsy! I might have to use that sometime. It's ADORABLE! 

I also thought of a few others:
Chantilly's Tie-Dyed Hippy - Hippy or Berkley 
Chantilly's Hollywood Beauty - Hathaway


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

These are awesome. I was waiting for you to chime in here Jill!! You guys are all so awesome at this. Thanks for all your time taken to think of ideas. Whew, lots to choose from. It's gonna be tough!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Chantilly's Bright Sunshine Y Day
Chantilly's Yuppy Puppy
Chantilly's Craze Y Love
Chantilly's Zigg Y Stardust
Chantilly's Rode Y O (Cowboy, Pony)
Chantilly's Eye Of The Tyger
Chantilly's Dance Y N The Dark
Chantilly's Dance Y N The Moonlight (PlayBoy)
Chantilly's Dance Y N The Streets
Chantilly's Y Not Touch The Sky
Chantilly's Napoleon DYnamite (Dyna)
Chantilly's HeyDay
Chantilly's Rock Y Mountain High (McKinnely)
Chantilly's Prett Y Paper
Chantilly's January Bay
Chantilly's Rain Y Day Woman
Chantilly's Tell Me Y Thunder Road
Chantilly's SullY Sullenburger
Chantilly's Olympic Torchsong ( Olympia, Sydney)
Chantilly's Philosophy (Playdough)
Chantilly's Amythest Twilight (Amy)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*a few more call names*

Trolley 
Amythest(Amy)
PlayBoy
Pony
Freestyle
Calypso
Playdough (Plato)
Sydney
Dynamite(Dyna)
Yves
FlyBoy
Cadbury
McKinnelly
MacGyver
Sully Sullenberger
Zigg Y Stardust
Crystal
Golly
Brooklyn
Kayak
Lyon
Tyger
Heyday
Kyle
Kylie
Olympia
Yankee
YoYo


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

dad names
Chantilly's Joy Ryde (Joy, Calypso)
Chantilly's Wild Ryde (Banyan)
Chantilly's Midnight Ryder
Chantilly's Rough Ryder
Chantilly'd Easy Ryder
Chantilly's Knight Ryder
Chantilly's Ghost Ryder

Chantilly's Yarmouth Yachtsman
Chantilly's BackStreet Boy (Baxter)
Chantilly's Bowery Ballroom (Bauer)(Goes with Bleeker Street)
Chantilly's Should A Been A Cowboy (Pony)
Chantilly's Flamboyance


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Love them!!! These pups will have some great names!! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Zephyr
Wyatt
Tycoon
Taye
Tyra


----------

